# Windows 10 to XP



## KatarinaSkye (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay so I just got this windows 10 laptop and I am trying to connect it to my old xp computer so I can transfer files back and forth. When I got into my network on the windows 10 pc I see my desktop. But it will not let me connect to it. It's telling me either a fire wall or remote access is blocking it. But I turned on remote access and turned off my fire wall just to test it. And it still isn't connecting. I have been all over google trying to figure this out. The only things I can find is people having the issue with win10 and win7 or 8 not xp.

Can some one please help me connect my win10 and xp computers together? What all do I have to do to make the win10 pc connect to the xp?


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you got them joined on the same Network? Have you went to File Sharing on both?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are trying to do the nearly impossible. It would be so much easier to remove the old hard drive and plug it into the new pc (remove any passwords before doing that though) or boot to a Linux cd on the old pc and then just copy and paste to an external hard drive.


Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


----------



## KatarinaSkye (Nov 7, 2014)

They are on the same network, as far as I can tell. Cause the file for my desktop appears in the network file on my win10 laptop. I just cant open the file. However there is no file to my win10 on my xp.



Rich-M said:


> You are trying to do the nearly impossible. It would be so much easier to remove the old hard drive and plug it into the new pc (remove any passwords before doing that though) or boot to a Linux cd on the old pc and then just copy and paste to an external hard drive.
> 
> 
> Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


That doesn't make sense, I mean it does that's just not really what I am trying to do. I don't want to put the old drive into the new one because I still use the old one. I just want to transfer files back and forth with out having to use a flash drive to do it.

The way I was doing it was putting every thing on a flash drive then plug the drive into the lap top. I'm guessing you're trying to say I can't get a windows 10 to file share with an XP computer?

I used to do it between my two XP computers. I can't do it between an XP and a win10?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, you can. It is not impossible. Here is a walk through. This is for Windows 7 and XP but it will be pretty much the same: Networking home computers running different versions of Windows - Windows Help


----------



## msun (Dec 2, 2008)

If it is XP "Home" edition, you need to do some extra steps:-

Need to enable guest account as follows:-

Use rktools.exe - install and run from cmd:-

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest

Run REGEDIT - following step is definitely essential:-
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa
Make sure the entry "restrictanonymous" is set to 0 

Guest account can be disabled.

Sharing a folder effectively add everyone group to NTFS permissions (read-only, write access, etc)


----------



## byronsnake (Feb 4, 2009)

Run Easy Transfer on the XP computer. It's part of the OS, so it's already on your computer. Save the results on a USB drive, and run Easy Transfer on the Windows 10 computer to import your settings.


----------



## gadget850 (May 5, 2011)

I use Windows Easy Transfer a lot in my job. 

Windows 10 does not include WET. And FYI, Windows 8.1 does have WET, but it can only import, it cannot export a migration file. And you cannot install WET for Vista on either.

You can try Easus Todo PCTrans Free. Both Easus and LapLink have professional transfer applications.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Why not avoid the stress and haul out the old XP hard drive insert it into an enclosure and connect it to the W10 machine via USB?

This will take the frustration out of things.


WndrWmn:whistling::dance::angel:


----------



## shermaninn (Mar 25, 2009)

KatarinaSkye said:


> Okay so I just got this windows 10 laptop and I am trying to connect it to my old xp computer so I can transfer files back and forth. When I got into my network on the windows 10 pc I see my desktop. But it will not let me connect to it. It's telling me either a fire wall or remote access is blocking it. But I turned on remote access and turned off my fire wall just to test it. And it still isn't connecting. I have been all over google trying to figure this out. The only things I can find is people having the issue with win10 and win7 or 8 not xp.
> 
> Can some one please help me connect my win10 and xp computers together? What all do I have to do to make the win10 pc connect to the xp?


Window 10 is not downward network compatible with XP.

To network from 10 to XP in (control panel/ network sharing/ advanced sharing setting) select the second choice with the last three options: File sharing/ enable 40-56 bit sharing; Password/ Turn off; Home Group/ user accounts and passwords.

Workgroup’s name in (control panel/ systems) in XP defaults to MSHOME and WORKGROUP in 10. They need to both be the same, and should be changed to a unique name of your choice such as your name, for your network’s protection.

To share files across platforms from XP to 10, use a third party cross platform cloud service like google drive, thanks.


----------



## stevsays (May 6, 2010)

Remove XP drive from computer and install to an external hard drive case; connect to win 10 laptop via usb cable. Win 10 will see your xp drive as just another external device.


----------

